# This is Cool!



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Check this out.. official world record guitar speed...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow!!! Now talk about fast!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats too funny... I know its fast but wheres the TONE? Paul Gilbert is fast but has a groove. This guys going places.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Flight of the Bumble bee at that speed..no mistakes. Yeah,real good in my book.


----------

